
DJI 10 Years Anniversary Sale and new Phantom 3 4K - amima
http://store.dji.com/event/10years/
======
imjk
Any idea how long this promotion will last?

~~~
amima
Someone from DJI forums contacted B&H employee at store on this and he said
it's at least until the end of January. Not official information, though.

